# Awesome Practical Joke



## Bartonius (Apr 7, 2014)

One of our Tool Makers showed me what happens to your mic if you leave it out after your shift!


----------



## Ray C (Apr 7, 2014)

Clever....  LOL!


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 7, 2014)

I felt sick just looking at the pic!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 7, 2014)

And just who fell for that? All you needed to do was look at the thimble space. See those threads, they should never show.  :rofl:

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bartonius (Apr 7, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> And just who fell for that? All you needed to do was look at the thimble space. See those threads, they should never show.  :rofl:
> 
> "Billy G"




I don't think many people go in to full CSI mode when they see something like that!  But now we know who this won't work on


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 7, 2014)

You don't have to go into any mode to see that. You look it's there. Guess I've been working with mikes toooooo long.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bartonius (Apr 7, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> You don't have to go into any mode to see that. You look it's there. Guess I've been working with mikes toooooo long.
> 
> "Billy G"




When he showed me, he just had it laying on the bench.  At first I was just shocked he has had that mic since like 1975, then I was thinking how could he have bent that without breaking the thimble, then I noticed that it was backed out really far.  

Funny none the less, if it only seems real for .5 sec then it worked!


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Apr 7, 2014)

It's all in the shock factor - Most people's eye would be drawn to the "bent" spindle and would take some time to notice that the thimble was backed way out - good one!


----------



## hvontres (Apr 7, 2014)

Also, don't discont the "still working on my first cup of coffee" factor.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 7, 2014)

cut about a hundred drywall screws in half and hot glued them to our fellow workers toolbox.


----------



## BenjamanQ (Apr 7, 2014)

When I first started in Aerospace Engineering I worked in a shop that had a number of big (60" chucks) vertical turret lathes. We made compressor cases, stators, hot section components for jet and turbine engines. One day I was at the calibration man's crib, giving him the specs on a new fixture I had designed. I noticed a large (24") mic sticking out of the trash barrel. I asked him about it and he said "We've had that thing since Eisenhower was president. It must have a crack in the frame, I can't get it to stay in calibration for more than a couple of hours". One of our older machinists came up about that time and saw the big mic too. He asked the crib guy about it then fished it out of the trash with a grin on his face and left with it. I wondered what he was going to do with it but did not ask. Later that day I was at one of those vertical turret lathes, going over one of my drawings with the lathe operator. A new, green, QC inspector started walking over to get familiar with my drawings, being the new guy every one on the line was watching him. Suddenly the old machinist I metioned before started to throw a cussing fit and yelled "G... Da...It! I scapped the SOB!" Then he bounced that 24" mic off the concrete floor; BONG! That new QC guy's jaw dropped and he was speechless, he tried to talk but nothing came out. I thought he was gonna faint. He finally relaxed when he realized all the machines had stopped because everyone was laughing so hard!


----------



## benmychree (Apr 16, 2014)

Much more creative than the prussian blue that I used to daub on other folks machine handles, and once on a guy's hardhat sweatband ---


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 17, 2014)

Take a grease zerk and grind off most of the threaded part so you have just the hex and the nipple left.  Use a dab of silicone or hot glue to glue it to a guy's tool box, then smear a little grease on it. You'll get to learn a whole bunch of new words when the guy first sees his toolbox again!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 17, 2014)

benmychree said:


> Much more creative than the prussian blue that I used to daub on other folks machine handles, and once on a guy's hardhat sweatband ---




 We used to put that stuff on the bosses phone then call him. I learned a lot of new words. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

 "Billy G"


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 17, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> We used to put that stuff on the bosses phone then call him. I learned a lot of new words. :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> "Billy G"



They tried to do that to me when I worked at Ladish.  I noticed and tried to wipe it off on the shirt of the guy who handed me the phone.  He didn't think that was too amusing, but the other guys did.


----------



## eightball (Apr 19, 2014)

We put live bats in the foremans desk drawer. He came in around 5 am. Needless to say, he wanted to fire someone. Nobody ratted us out lol!


----------



## furpo (Apr 19, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> Take a grease zerk and grind off most of the threaded part so you have just the hex and the nipple left.  Use a dab of silicone or hot glue to glue it to a guy's tool box, then smear a little grease on it. You'll get to learn a whole bunch of new words when the guy first sees his toolbox again!



I've seen the grease zerk  drilled and taped into box and the box filled with Grease!!


----------



## xalky (Apr 19, 2014)

eightball said:


> We put live bats in the foremans desk drawer. He came in around 5 am. Needless to say, he wanted to fire someone. Nobody ratted us out lol!



Did he scream like a little girl ;-)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 19, 2014)

furpo said:


> I've seen the grease zerk  drilled and taped into box and the box filled with Grease!!



I have too, which is where I got the idea.  

I was working in a forklift shop as a mechanic. Bill was one of the old timers there, and everyone thought he was a grump, thus he was not well liked. Turns out he was just a very dry person. The corners of his mouth barely turned up at all when he laughed. I hit it off with him quite well (that's another whole story for another time) and we would BS about all kinds of things. The shop a-hole, Gordy, didn't like Bill at all and razzed him relentlessly. Bill just kept to doing his job and did his best to ignore Gordy.

Well, Bill took a week of vacation and while he was gone, Gordy drilled a hole in Bill's top chest, inserted a zerk, and pumped about a half a pail of grease into his toolbox. Needless to say, Bill was not a happy camper upon his return and was hell bent on getting revenge. He had had enough! Somebody else let it slip who the culprit was, and Bill started laying plans to weld Gordy's toolbox lid and drawers shut. I managed to talk him out of it and we came up with the idea of getting even by playing a better mind game on the trouble maker, all without doing any real damage.

So, when Gordy went on vacation, his top chest ended up with two zerks glued to it, and grease smeared around them. Upon his return, Gordy saw the zerks and immediately assumed that a greasy mess was waiting for him. He tried to put his key into the lock and it would not go in, thanks to the drop of maple syrup that had dried in there after careful placement with a hypodermic needle. 

You can all imagine what it was like for Gordy. He became quite irritated and even tried pulling on a couple of drawers in frustration. That's when he found that the underside of all of the drawer pulls had been coated with anti-seize.

After a short time, Gordy managed to get his toolbox open, only to find out that there wasn't even a hole in his box, much less a greasy mess. Much relieved, he set off to drag his box over to the stall where he was going to work, and as he did so, the two 'straight' wheels under his box rolled out from under the box, dropping one end firmly on the floor with a pretty good bang. He went off (cussing up a storm) to find a floor jack to raise his box with, and found them all by Bill's stall. He grabbed a jack and started to drag it away when Bill said "Hey, you might need these" and handed Gordy the axle bolts for the two wheels. 

I daresay that it is safe to assume that Gordy never messed with Bill again. And Bill??  That was the first (maybe the only) time I ever saw a full faced grin on his face!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 19, 2014)

We has 3 drawer rolling carts to get to the job. Art G was the culprit on most pranks. His tool box was a heavy one. Had at least 4 of every wrench. Well one day a guy named Jerry B had all he could take. He took the drawers out of the box, flipped the box upside down and put the drawers back in. Put the tools back in and flipped the box right side up. Nope not the end yet. He called for a Millwright and had him come with a bid fork lift. While waiting he had the welder com. You guessed it The tool box was welded to an I-Beam 12 feet up.

 In comes Art. After an hour looking for his box the boss points up and asks is that it. Art turned beet red. The got the box down and everyone turned to go. A split second later the crash came. Awesome results.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 19, 2014)

I had a lady manager eho kept a tan colored hand lotion on her desk. The phones were all the same color as the lotion. If you need more explaination, pm me

Jake Parker


----------



## Martin W (Apr 19, 2014)

We would put indelible black marker on the inside of a newbies ear muffs. He would come into the break room with a full set of Elvis sideburns:roflmao:
Martin


----------



## uncle harry (Apr 21, 2014)

furpo said:


> I've seen the grease zerk  drilled and taped into box and the box filled with Grease!!



A very dear friend who passed away recently told me of when he worked in the maintenance dept @ Falk Corp.  

The guys there filled a buddy's jacket sleeves with grease !


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 21, 2014)

I worked with a guy who had some old school hubcaps on his truck. He lost one, and complained about not being able to find a replacement. After getting sick of listening to his whining. I poped the hubcap of of the passenger rear wheel. He was missing the front drivers side. I gave him his own hubcap as a gift. I told him I found it at a yard sale. He was so happy he went imediatly to install his " replacement". After he put it on we watched him walk around the truck and notice the missing rear hubcap. 
He gave me several new names as we all laughed.

Jake Parker


----------



## Ray C (Apr 21, 2014)

My uncle worked at a plant where some guys got into the habit of stealing someone's lunch out of the locker.  It happened to him a couple times.  He packed a special lunch one day...  A very nice peanut butter and axle-grease sandwich.


Ray


----------



## psychodelicdan (Apr 21, 2014)

I think the good old fill the tool box with spray foam is a good one. 


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## leadunderpressure (Apr 21, 2014)

A classic I've  seen is filling a box with a block of shaving cream. Take a standard pressurized can of shaving cream and carefully submerge it in liquid nitrogen or other uber chilly liquid. It will solidify. Use tin snips to remove the can and place the block in a box belonging to your target. The cream will expand several times in volume as it warms.

Amazing what half a dozen cans will do to a compact car!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 21, 2014)

It is time for lunch. Open your lunch box and there is a lunch box full of eyeballs staring back at you. 
At the company bbque and that sausage on the grill that you were eyeing up is not a regular sausage. A couple items from working in a slaughter house.
Pierre


----------



## bustamallard (Apr 23, 2014)

Had a boss that always carried a portable phone with him as he wandered through the shop.  One day he left the phone sitting out in the shop and I got to it.  He would wander around looking for it, and I would dial his extension.  At which point, he would race to his little cubicle and answer his desk phone.  I would then hang up.  I did this for the whole dang day.  One of my best days at work.


----------



## Alan Douglas (Apr 23, 2014)

Phones were fun. You could wire a push-button switch to to an older pulse-dial phone and make it dial a wrong number. Then touch-tone phones arrived. As a favor to the financial manager's secretaries I installed a relay and capacitor in his phone with buttons under their desks.  It would change the touchtone frequencies just enough so they wouldn't work.  He would always get wrong numbers but nobody else in the office had any problem with the phone.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 23, 2014)

All right...I've seen a lot, but of the not really malicious ones we do here in the oilfield, here's my favorite three, in no particular order.


Newby joke #1: Tell the new guy that in this shop there is a special aptitude test given to all guys (works best on young, inexperienced hands). The distance between the eyebrows tells all. Then hold your 6" flex-scale up between his brows, say hmmm...and then pull one end of it back and smack him on the forehead....and tell him he failed the test when everyone stops laughing. Better in a crowd. If you really don't like the guy, and think you can take him in a fight, use a 12". It's going to leave a mark.


Newby joke #2: Borrow a 0-1" mike or pair of cowlippers from him. An hour later walk towards him, thanking him and toss the old junkers you have kept for just this reason, and watch his face as he panics and tries to catch them. Works best with a poorly aimed toss.


Joke #3: Remember chads from paper tape punch machines? Once the caddy gets full, catch some nice, hopefully new Kennedy felt lined box open and dump them in. Nearly impossible to get them all out. Just need to warn the programmers (if you like them) that they will be the revenge target, which is another game altogether!


----------



## Dranreb (Apr 23, 2014)

I did a few days maintenance work in a place where the foreman really was an insufferable obnoxious jerk in so many ways, and he didn't sit with them at breaks but stayed in the shop where he made his own tea and sat clock watching.

I asked one chap how they could put up with him day after day, he said it wasn't so bad since they started taking turns to p***  in his kettle!!


----------



## nickmckinney (Apr 26, 2014)

I was in the Navy and my buddy took off my spark plug wires on my bike and laid them next to the plugs. I got revenge when I took off his windshield wiper blades and placed them in the back seat of his car. My bike was never messed with again and I wish I could have heard the sound of the arms scrapping on his windshield.

I worked on electronic countermeasures there, if someone was playing a TV or radio I would connect a metal coat hanger to my gazillion dollar automated signal test generator and amplifier combo, and "make sure it was all working within spec"


----------



## Walsheng (Apr 26, 2014)

Back when I was young and stupid (I'm not young anymore) we had a kid working at the plant on work release from a local prison. On his birthday some of the ladies decided to bake him a cake.  So like anybody would do, I stuck a file into the cake.  When they cut the cake and pulled out a file almost everyone, including the kid, thought it was funny. A couple of the "ladies" didn't see the humor in this and complained to the owner which got me 3 days off without pay, or was supposed to anyway.  I packed up my tools and headed out telling the boss to stick the job. Well it took the boss about a day to realize that toolmakers don't grow on trees and came begging me to return.  I did, on my terms.

John


----------



## Cholmes (Apr 26, 2014)

Something we do to make the day go by is we will take a zip-lock baggie and fill it with oxy-acetylene mix from the torch set, seal it and then toss it under a table where someone was welding. The more gas in the bag the better. Or we will paint the inner plastic lens of a welding shield with black paint and stick it back in. :roflmao:


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 26, 2014)

Cholmes said:


> Something we do to make the day go by is we will take a zip-lock baggie and fill it with oxy-acetylene mix from the torch set, seal it and then toss it under a table where someone was welding. The more gas in the bag the better. Or we will paint the inner plastic lens of a welding shield with black paint and stick it back in. :roflmao:



Do the same with the smaller plastic bottles that Washer Fluid concentrate came in and insert a spark plug wire, tape it closed and close the hood of the car/truck, and wait for the car jockey to come move the car out of the repair bay.


----------



## ric686 (May 1, 2014)

Years ago I worked in a small shop where we would all chip in for a pizza every Friday. The manager would never chip in, but always came by later looking to mooch a left over piece. We got tired of his cheapness so when one of the guys went to pick up the pizza, he swiped one of the hot pepper dispensers from a table on his way out. After we all had lunch the last piece was cool enough to peel the top layer of cheese back and coat the piece with hot pepper, then lay the cheese back over it. The manager came in, mooched the last piece, took two bites and left in a hurry. He never tried to mooch any food after that.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 1, 2014)

years ago our foreman left his lottery ticket out before the numbers were called..i wrote down his numbers....he didn't know i had the #s..after they were to be called we said these were the numbers and how we lost ect ect......15 minutes later he was nowhere to be seen...we called the gate and they said he left....next couple weeks he didn't talk to anyone


----------

